

Ask HN: Are there any prominent companies that started at hackathons? - zekenie


======
jaredsohn
Wizzywig (wizzywig.io) was created at the LAUNCH hackathon earlier this year
and was accepted by YC.

Also Zaarly, Docracy, and Banjo.

------
callmeed
I believe GroupMe, which was acquired by Skype, was started at a hackathon.

------
oneiroscopist
Rover.com

~~~
zekenie
Awesome, thanks!

